# [Solved] File di log per courier-imap

## Luc484

Salve a tutti. Sto cercando di installare un server imap sul mio sistema Gentoo. Sto seguendo quindi la guida apposita, ma quando tento di avviare l'initscript ottengo:

```
cluca courier-imap # /etc/init.d/courier-imapd-ssl start

 * Starting courier-imapd over SSL ...                                                     [ !! ]
```

Esiste qualche file di log utilizzato per poter avere qualche informazione sull'errore? Così non saprei da dove cominciare.

Grazie mille.Last edited by Luc484 on Sun Aug 13, 2006 4:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## morellik

Sul mio server di posta, i messaggi imap vengono registrati in /var/log/syslog e nei vari

/var/log/mail.*.

Ciauz

----------

## Luc484

Non ho nessuno di questi. syslog-ng mi manda i messaggi in /var/log/messages, ma li non ho trovato nulla mi pare. Forse da qualche parte devo cambiare qualche livello di log? Purtroppo non riesco proprio a capire cosa possa non andare.

Grazie.

----------

## !equilibrium

fate una ricerca prima di postare!

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-481683-highlight-courier.html

----------

## Luc484

Avevo già letto quello, ma in pratica la soluzione era quella di aggiornare il software a quanto ho capito. L'ho fatto ed in effetti l'errore non c'era più, ma comunque i tentativi di connessione non andavano a buon fine e quindi avevo rifatto il downgrade. Ora ho riaggiornato alla versione ~x86, ma per quanto il demone parta senza problemi, comunque impostando un account su kmail mi da un broken connection. Ora però ho notato che almeno la versione ~x86 mi manda dei messaggi di log in /var/log/messages che l'altra versione non mandava:

```
Aug 10 17:42:11 cluca imapd: /sbin/imaplogin: No such file or directory
```

Purtroppo però anche con questo log non sono riuscito a fare molto ancora. Nessuno ha avuto per caso lo stesso problema? Ho provato ad alzare la variabile DEBUG_LOGIN, ma non ottengo più informazioni. Come mai dovrebbe mancare un file?

Grazie mille per qualsiasi aiuto.

----------

## morellik

Hai provato a far partire a mano il demone?

```

/usr/lib/courier-imap/couriertcpd -address=0  \

        -stderrlogger=/usr/lib/courier-imap/courierlogger \

        -stderrloggername=imapd-ssl \

        -maxprocs=40 -maxperip=4 \

        -pid=/var/run/imapd-ssl.pidE -nodnslookup -noidentlookup  \

        995 /usr/sbin/couriertls -server -tcpd \

        /usr/sbin/imaplogin \

                /usr/sbin/courier-imapd Maildir

```

Modifica i parametri non sono compatibili con la tua installazione (tipo Maildir).

----------

## Luc484

Si, ho usato il comando dell'altro thread. Ottengo sempre questa linea:

```
imapd: /sbin/imaplogin: No such file or directory
```

Nessuno ha idea del perchè?

Grazie mille.

----------

## .:chrome:.

scusa, ma quando trovi quel messaggio? chi lo restituisce?

imaplogin non so dove lo vada a prendere

come hai configurato courier? è incredibile che tu riesca ad avere tutti queti problemi, courier di solito funziona praticamente da solo

----------

## Luc484

Quel messaggio lo trovo in /var/log/messages quando attivo syslog-ng. E' l'unica cosa che mi da quando tento una connessione con kmail da un altro sistema. Ho seguito la guida per bene, ed ho ricontrollato più volte, e non capisco come mai. L'unica cosa che ho notato di strano è che nella guida dice di modificare un file di configurazione (/etc/courier/authlib/authdaemond.conf). Poi dice che nel caso in cui non lo si dovesse trovare, bisogna cercarlo in /etc/courier-imap. Io non l'ho trovato in nessuno di questi due posti. Cioè, il file proprio non c'era. Allora l'ho creato io, con le stesso impostazioni riportate nella guida. Non so se possa essere questo il problema. Forse c'è qualcosa che non va li. Che dici?

Grazie a tutti per l'aiuto.

----------

## .:chrome:.

fermi tutti.

hai installato courier o courier-imap?

se hai installato courier, hai ciccato, perché si tratta di un MTA! se hai installato couroer-imap DEVE essere stato installato anche courier-authlib, che è dipendenza. su courier-authlib, tramite /etc/courier/authlib/authdaemond.conf imposti gli authentication mechanism che vuoi usare. se non hai quel file non hai installato courier-authlib e quindi nemmeno courier-imap.

ah, già che ci sei... configura syslog-ng per raccogliere i log in modo decente. i log andrebbero separati  :Wink:  http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/infrastructure/config-syslog.xml

----------

## Luc484

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> fermi tutti.
> 
> hai installato courier o courier-imap?
> 
> se hai installato courier, hai ciccato, perché si tratta di un MTA! se hai installato couroer-imap DEVE essere stato installato anche courier-authlib, che è dipendenza. su courier-authlib, tramite /etc/courier/authlib/authdaemond.conf imposti gli authentication mechanism che vuoi usare. se non hai quel file non hai installato courier-authlib e quindi nemmeno courier-imap.

 

No, non ho installato courier. Ho seguito la guida, e quindi ho installato courier-imap e courier-authlib:

```
cluca luca # emerge -aD courier-authlib courier-imap

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/courier-authlib-0.58

[ebuild   R   ] net-mail/courier-imap-4.0.6
```

courier non è installato. Eppure quel file proprio non c'è. L'ho creato io.

 *Quote:*   

> ah, già che ci sei... configura syslog-ng per raccogliere i log in modo decente. i log andrebbero separati  http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/infrastructure/config-syslog.xml

 

Adesso faccio.

Grazie mille.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> Eppure quel file proprio non c'è. L'ho creato io.

 

reinstalla courier-authlib:

emerge courier-authlib --oneshot

----------

## Luc484

Non capisco. Ho cancellato il file di configurazione che avevo creato. Ho riemerso courier-imap con il comando riportato nel post precedente. Ho controllato nella directory e quel file maledetto di configurazione non c'è.

EDIT: Ho tentato ora di far funzionare il tutto senza il file /etc/courier/authlib/authdaemond.conf. In /var/log/messages ottengo qualche cosa di diverso:

```
Aug 13 00:02:51 cluca imapd-ssl: couriertls: /var/lib/courier-imap/couriersslcache: No such file or directory

Aug 13 00:02:51 cluca imapd-ssl: Connection, ip=[::ffff:192.168.0.4]

Aug 13 00:02:52 cluca imapd-ssl: Unexpected SSL connection shutdown.

Aug 13 00:02:52 cluca imapd-ssl: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:192.168.0.4], time=1, starttls=1
```

Questo quando da kmail richiedo il controllo dei servizi che il server supporta. Ora quel comando non mi da più alcun errore, ed anzi deseleziona i vari metodi di autenticazione. Nonostante tutto quando tento di scaricare la posta ottengo:

```
The connection to the server was unexpectedly closed or time out. It will be re-estabilished automatically if possible.
```

e sul log ottengo:

```
Aug 13 00:07:02 cluca imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:192.168.0.4]

Aug 13 00:07:02 cluca imapd: couriertls: /var/lib/courier-imap/couriersslcache: No such file or directory

Aug 13 00:07:03 cluca imapd: chdir .maildir: No such file or directory
```

Qualche idea sul perché faccia così e perché quel file non appaia?

Grazie mille per l'aiuto.

----------

## .:chrome:.

quel file non è fornito da courier-imap ma da courier-authlib!!!

posta l'output di equery f courier-authlib

----------

## Luc484

Ecco qui:

```
cluca courier-imap # equery f courier-authlib

[ Searching for packages matching courier-authlib... ]

* Contents of net-libs/courier-authlib-0.58:

/etc

/etc/courier

/etc/courier/authlib

/etc/courier/authlib/.keep_net-libs_courier-authlib-0

/etc/courier/authlib/authdaemonrc

/etc/courier/authlib/authdaemonrc.dist

/etc/courier/authlib/authldaprc

/etc/courier/authlib/authldaprc.dist

/etc/init.d

/etc/init.d/courier-authlib

/etc/openldap

/etc/openldap/schema

/etc/openldap/schema/authldap.schema

/usr

/usr/bin

/usr/bin/courierauthconfig

/usr/include

/usr/include/courier_auth_config.h

/usr/include/courierauth.h

/usr/include/courierauthdebug.h

/usr/include/courierauthsasl.h

/usr/include/courierauthsaslclient.h

/usr/lib

/usr/lib/courier

/usr/lib/courier-authlib

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libauthcustom.a

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libauthcustom.la

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libauthcustom.so -> libauthcustom.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libauthcustom.so.0 -> libauthcustom.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libauthcustom.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libauthldap.a

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libauthldap.la

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libauthldap.so -> libauthldap.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libauthldap.so.0 -> libauthldap.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libauthldap.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libauthpam.a

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libauthpam.la

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libauthpam.so -> libauthpam.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libauthpam.so.0 -> libauthpam.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libauthpam.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libauthpipe.a

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libauthpipe.la

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libauthpipe.so -> libauthpipe.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libauthpipe.so.0 -> libauthpipe.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libauthpipe.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libauthshadow.a

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libauthshadow.la

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libauthshadow.so -> libauthshadow.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libauthshadow.so.0 -> libauthshadow.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libauthshadow.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libauthuserdb.a

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libauthuserdb.la

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libauthuserdb.so -> libauthuserdb.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libauthuserdb.so.0 -> libauthuserdb.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libauthuserdb.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libcourierauth.a

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libcourierauth.la

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libcourierauth.so -> libcourierauth.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libcourierauth.so.0 -> libcourierauth.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libcourierauth.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libcourierauthcommon.a

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libcourierauthcommon.la

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libcourierauthcommon.so -> libcourierauthcommon.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libcourierauthcommon.so.0 -> libcourierauthcommon.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libcourierauthcommon.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libcourierauthsasl.a

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libcourierauthsasl.la

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libcourierauthsasl.so -> libcourierauthsasl.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libcourierauthsasl.so.0 -> libcourierauthsasl.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libcourierauthsasl.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libcourierauthsaslclient.a

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libcourierauthsaslclient.la

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libcourierauthsaslclient.so -> libcourierauthsaslclient.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libcourierauthsaslclient.so.0 -> libcourierauthsaslclient.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/courier-authlib/libcourierauthsaslclient.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/courier/courier-authlib

/usr/lib/courier/courier-authlib/authdaemond

/usr/lib/courier/courier-authlib/authsystem.passwd

/usr/lib/courier/courier-authlib/makedatprog

/usr/sbin

/usr/sbin/authdaemond

/usr/sbin/authenumerate

/usr/sbin/authpasswd

/usr/sbin/authtest

/usr/sbin/courierlogger

/usr/sbin/makeuserdb

/usr/sbin/pw2userdb

/usr/sbin/userdb

/usr/sbin/userdb-test-cram-md5

/usr/sbin/userdbpw

/usr/sbin/vchkpw2userdb

/usr/share

/usr/share/doc

/usr/share/doc/courier-authlib-0.58

/usr/share/doc/courier-authlib-0.58/AUTHORS.gz

/usr/share/doc/courier-authlib-0.58/COPYING.gz

/usr/share/doc/courier-authlib-0.58/ChangeLog.gz

/usr/share/doc/courier-authlib-0.58/INSTALL.gz

/usr/share/doc/courier-authlib-0.58/NEWS.gz

/usr/share/doc/courier-authlib-0.58/README.gz

/usr/share/doc/courier-authlib-0.58/README.ldap.gz

/usr/share/doc/courier-authlib-0.58/html

/usr/share/doc/courier-authlib-0.58/html/INSTALL.html

/usr/share/doc/courier-authlib-0.58/html/NEWS.html

/usr/share/doc/courier-authlib-0.58/html/README.authdebug.html

/usr/share/doc/courier-authlib-0.58/html/README.html

/usr/share/doc/courier-authlib-0.58/html/README_authlib.html

/usr/share/man

/usr/share/man/man1

/usr/share/man/man1/authpasswd.1.gz

/usr/share/man/man1/authtest.1.gz

/usr/share/man/man1/courierlogger.1.gz

/usr/share/man/man3

/usr/share/man/man3/auth_enumerate.3.gz

/usr/share/man/man3/auth_generic.3.gz

/usr/share/man/man3/auth_getoption.3.gz

/usr/share/man/man3/auth_getuserinfo.3.gz

/usr/share/man/man3/auth_login.3.gz

/usr/share/man/man3/auth_passwd.3.gz

/usr/share/man/man3/auth_sasl.3.gz

/usr/share/man/man3/authlib.3.gz

/usr/share/man/man8

/usr/share/man/man8/makeuserdb.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/userdb.8.gz

/usr/share/man/man8/userdbpw.8.gz

/var

/var/lib

/var/lib/courier

/var/lib/courier/authdaemon

/var/lib/courier/authdaemon/.keep_net-libs_courier-authlib-0
```

EDIT: Mi ci è voluta tutta la notte, ma sembra proprio che ora tutto funzioni. Almeno, sembrerebbe. Provando dalla mia rete locale almeno si. Ma non capisco perché funzioni tutto senza quel famoso file di configurazione authdaemond.conf.

Grazie mille per l'aiuto.

----------

## .:chrome:.

il file che ti serve è questo: /etc/courier/authlib/authdaemonrc

cerca nei tuoi file di configurazione se esiste qualche riferiemnto all'altro nome e correggilo (comunque non sono le configurazioni standard. scommetto quello che vuoi che è l'howto che hai seguito ad essere sbagliato)

il riferimento a couriersslcache lo trovi nei file di configurazione di pop3d-ssl e imapd-ssl. elimina anche quello

----------

## Luc484

Ho fatto una prova spedendo una mail dal cellulare al mio indirizzo IMAP ed il messaggio è arrivato senza problemi. Quindi direi proprio che tutto funziona benissimo. Tu dici che fosse sbagliato l'HOWTO che ho seguito? Ecco, questo è quello che ho seguito: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Email_System_for_the_Home_Network#Providing_IMAP_Email_Access . Proprio li vedi che dice di editare il file /etc/courier/authlib/authdaemond.conf che nel mio sistema non esiste proprio. Forse sarebbe da modificare la pagina wiki? Ma mi pare strano che sia riportato un file che assolutamente non esiste. Ho provato anche ad emergere una versione precedente, ma quel file proprio non si vede.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> Ho fatto una prova spedendo una mail dal cellulare al mio indirizzo IMAP ed il messaggio è arrivato senza problemi.

 

a me pare che tu non abbia capito con funziona la cosa, o comunque che tu stia facendo una grandissima confusione...  :Confused:  cosa c'entra il fatto che la posta arriva, se courier-imap NON è un MTA?

il fatto che la posta arrivi dipenderà dall'MTA, nel tuo caso postfix. courier-imap fornisce solo gli accessi POP e IMAP. niente di più

quanto all'howto, è palesemente sbagliato.

il semplcie fatto che faccia riferimento a file inesistenti ne è la prova

----------

## Luc484

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *Luc484 wrote:*   Ho fatto una prova spedendo una mail dal cellulare al mio indirizzo IMAP ed il messaggio è arrivato senza problemi. 
> 
> a me pare che tu non abbia capito con funziona la cosa, o comunque che tu stia facendo una grandissima confusione...  cosa c'entra il fatto che la posta arriva, se courier-imap NON è un MTA?

 

Non so se ho capito bene cosa intendi, ma se non ho capito male si, non c'entra col fatto che la posta arrivi, ma con il fatto che io riesco a leggerla da un altro host, giusto? Intendevi questo?

Comunque quell'HOWTO è sbagliato nel senso che non serve a nulla quel file di configurazione? Cioè, tutta quella parte si può allegramente cancellare? Strano.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   a me pare che tu non abbia capito con funziona la cosa, o comunque che tu stia facendo una grandissima confusione...  cosa c'entra il fatto che la posta arriva, se courier-imap NON è un MTA? 
> 
> Non so se ho capito bene cosa intendi, ma se non ho capito male si, non c'entra col fatto che la posta arrivi, ma con il fatto che io riesco a leggerla da un altro host, giusto? Intendevi questo?

 

si in questo ci siamo capiti

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> Comunque quell'HOWTO è sbagliato nel senso che non serve a nulla quel file di configurazione? Cioè, tutta quella parte si può allegramente cancellare? Strano.

 

no. semplicemente fa riferimento ad un file che non esiste

secondo me è stato scritto per una versione di courier-imap vecchia e poi è stato aggiornato in fretta e furia dimenticandosi di molti dettagli molto importanti

----------

